# Cutout completed from a 2 story house...pics



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Finished doing a cutout today on a 2 story house. Young hive, with hardly any comb, but a lot of bees. Did get the queen, by pure luck! But, hey...I will take her any way that I can. Hope you enjoy the pics. https://picasaweb.google.com/111863660513010434468/NorthwayCourtCutout#


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to add captions to the photos. Nice work.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Good job and thanks for the pics. Jim


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like the home owner has bigger problems than the bees!! Squirrels or ***** chewing his house down.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Good call on the squirrels...they had a hayday on the house...and that is why the homeowner didn't care at all on the removal of siding,....he was going to have to do some squirrel repair. 
Thanks for the replies on the post.


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

And the fact it's T1-11 siding doesn't hurt, either. Easy to repair.


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

